# GOLD COAST | Ocean | 265m | 869ft | 77 fl | T/O



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Gold Coast proving a buyer magnet*
Aug 20, 2021
The Australian _Excerpt_

The Gold Coast recorded almost $800m in new apartment sales in the first three months of this year, as demand from local and interstate buyers, particularly from the southern states, surged.

Australia’s largest apartment developer, Meriton, says its Ocean tower, which is under construction on the Gold Coast, draws far more inquiries than its Sydney apartment sites.

“Sales are very strong on the Gold Coast. We have 17 sites on the market across Sydney and the Gold Coast, which gets four times the number of inquiries than any site in Sydney,” Meriton sales director James Sialepis said.

“We get 80-100 inquiries a week for Ocean (while) Sydney apartment sites average 20 inquiries a week,’’ he said, adding that much of the Gold Coast inquiries were from people in the southern states looking to escape Covid.

More : https://www.theaustralian.com.au/bu...s/news-story/73e0fc6c71843e9f7212eeee102570c5


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/28

Beach snapshot by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

k26photography


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/4

Black skies and wild seas Surfers by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Sep 4

Morning light over the Broadwater by Emanuel Papamanolis, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/14

80W_9164 by Lox Pix, on Flickr

80W_9586 by Lox Pix, on Flickr


----------



## Abramoluna1 (Sep 14, 2021)

Y


Zaz965 said:


> isn't surfers paradise just a district in gold coast?


*yes it is*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/15

_DSC5011.jpg by Simon Leonard, on Flickr


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

hkskyline said:


> 9/14
> 
> 80W_9164 by Lox Pix, on Flickr
> 
> 80W_9586 by Lox Pix, on Flickr


The taller tower - far left of the pic - what is that? It's not Star City casino is it?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

linum said:


> The taller tower - far left of the pic - what is that? It's not Star City casino is it?


This one? 









GOLD COAST | Epsilon at The Star Residences | 215m |...


The two glass towers towards the left are now under construction. The shorter one is 180m and will house the Dorsett Hotel Gold Coast. It is currently about 75% complete. The taller one on the left is Epsilon and has just started construction. They are part of The Star Casino integrated resort...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Sep 21

Last light on the strip by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Another macro view on Gold Coast's construction boom, of which this project is part.

*Gold Coast development: Building boom saving city’s shattered economy *
September 22, 2021 
Gold Coast Bulletin _Excerpt_ 

NEW development and infrastructure will inject $5.2 billion into the economy helping boost employment to record levels despite the pandemic, a new report reveals.

The $5.2bn in projects is responsible for more than 13 per cent of the Gold Coast’s entire economy, helping prop up the city despite tourism shedding one in five jobs since mid-2020.

The latest Colliers International Gold Coast Snapshot report out this week reveals the development industry is underwriting the city Covid recovery, with tourists still unable to visit the city.

Colliers Gold Coast director Steven King said the city was bouncing back faster than expected across certain sectors despite the huge impact on tourism.

...

Major projects either under construction or about to begin that the report cites are the $3.2 billion Skyridge – a Worongary mega-sub-division for 10,000 residents, the $1.5 billion first stage of the Coomera Connector, the $1.04 billion Broadbeach to Burleigh Light Rail Stage 3 extension, the M1 upgrade, the $500 million Queen Street Village Southport development and $800 million, two-tower Star expansion.

More : No Cookies | Gold Coast Bulletin


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-09-24 by asdfg


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Oct 3

Bilinga To Kirra QLD by Donald J Blackmore, on Flickr


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-10 by innerbloom


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Oct 17

View towards Paradise by Emanuel Papamanolis, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Oct 30

Gold Coast sunrise this morning by Emanuel Papamanolis, sur Flickr


----------



## nenad_kgdc (Aug 5, 2009)

No promenade, paved pedestrian street along the beach??? This looks so wild and weird with this grass, horrible...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/16

Sunrise by Jennifer Pilz Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/19

Blood moon eclipse in the blue hour by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

hkskyline said:


> 11/19
> 
> Blood moon eclipse in the blue hour by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


Totally love it or even almost adore it,but I strongly suppose that that image is showing the skyline of downtown Gold Coast city rather than downtown Brisbane,instead..lol...Wrong thread,I presume😅😆🤷✌👍🌈💎


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Nov 19

Blood moon eclipse in the blue hour by Emanuel Papamanolis, sur Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Beautyful building.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/21

Blood Moon Eclipse Nov 2021 by Diane Agar, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Ecopolisia said:


> Totally love it or even almost adore it,but I strongly suppose that that image is showing the skyline of downtown Gold Coast city rather than downtown Brisbane,instead..lol...Wrong thread,I presume😅😆🤷✌👍🌈💎


Fixed. Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

nenad_kgdc said:


> No promenade, paved pedestrian street along the beach??? This looks so wild and weird with this grass, horrible...


Grass is horrible?
Interesting....


----------



## nenad_kgdc (Aug 5, 2009)

linum said:


> Grass is horrible?
> Interesting....


Not grass, but overall appearance, uncomplete, not match the level that city trying to achieve. Local/city concil should open up a little to invest in such things...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/3

Monster waves at Snapper Rocks by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-03 by abc


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/18

Early Morning at Labrador Gold Coast by Bob, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/27

Gold coast Panorama1 (4) by Dr. George Earl, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

3/13

It's a dog's life by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

Are we sure this isn't T/O?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

3/22

Labrador Queensland by Bob, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

4/2

snapper rocks morning by John Harvey, on Flickr

snapper rocks morning-2 by John Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

4/8

Esplanade by sccart, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

4/17

Dusk on the Gold Coast by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

4/16

Surfers Paradise from Q1 by David O'Keeffe, on Flickr

Surfers Paradise from Q1 by David O'Keeffe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

5/4

Postcard from the Gold Coast by Bob, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*October 31:*








Surfers Paradise Skyline Panorama by Loraine Blythe, on Flickr

Zoomed-in:


----------

